# Congratulations on Zenit's Victory



## Grefsen

Yesterday the football club FC Zenit St.Petersburg had a historic victory over the German Champions Bayern Munich. I have several Russian friends who either live in St. Petersburg right now or are originally from St. Petersburg and thought it would be nice to congratulate them on this great victory.

I believe that "Congratulations!" in Russian is *Pozdravlyayu!  (Поздравляю!).* How would I write something like "Congratulations on Zenit's great victory!" in Russian?

*Spasibo!*


----------



## Ptak

*Поздравляю с победой Зенита!!! *

Also:
*Поздравляю с исторической победой Зенита!*
*Поздравляю с победой Зенита над Баварией!*
*Поздравляю с победой питерцев над Баварией!*


----------



## Grefsen

Ptak said:


> *Поздравляю с победой Зенита!!! *
> 
> Also:
> *Поздравляю с исторической победой Зенита!*
> *Поздравляю с победой Зенита над Баварией!*
> *Поздравляю с победой питерцев над Баварией!*



*Спасибо* for your reply *Ptak!* 

Now here is my attempt at English translations of your first three suggestions: 

*Поздравляю с победой Зенита!!!

*Congratulations on Zenit's victory !!!*

Поздравляю с исторической победой Зенита!

*Congratulations on Zenit's historic victory!!!*

Поздравляю с победой Зенита над Баварией!

*Congratulations on Zenit's victory over Bayern!!!

Could someone please help me with the English translation for  *"победой питерцев"*  in this final example.  
*
Поздравляю с победой питерцев над Баварией!*!

*Спасибо!!*


----------



## Grefsen

Ptak said:


> Also:
> *Поздравляю с исторической победой Зенита!*
> *Поздравляю с победой Зенита над Баварией!*
> *Поздравляю с победой питерцев над Баварией!*



Would this be an acceptable way to write "Congratulations on Zenit's historic victory over Bayern!!!" in Russian?

*Поздравляю с исторической победой Зенита над Баварией!!

(Pozdravljaju s istoricheskoj pobedoj Zenita nad Bavariej!!)
*


----------



## Ptak

Grefsen said:


> Could someone please help me with the English translation for *"победой питерцев"* in this final example.


Питерцы = inhabitants/residents of Питер (an informal name of St Petersburg). In this case - the footballers of St Petersburg.


----------



## Grizlyk

Grefsen said:


> Would this be an acceptable way to write "Congratulations on Zenit's historic victory over Bayern!!!" in Russian?
> 
> *Поздравляю с исторической победой Зенита над Баварией!!*
> 
> *(Pozdravljaju s istoricheskoj pobedoj Zenita nad Bavariej!!)*


 
Actualy that frase doesnt seem to be wise, because that victory over Bayern is historic in any case. But not any victory of Zenit is historic.
I guess, you need to choose:

Поздравляю с исторической победой Зенита.
Поздравляю с потрясающей (феерической) победой над Баварией.


----------



## Grefsen

Ptak said:


> Питерцы = inhabitants/residents of Питер (an informal name of St Petersburg). In this case - the footballers of St Petersburg.



*Ещё раз спасибо Ptak.  *

Would  "Congratulations on the victory by the footballers of St. Petersburg’s  over Bayern!!!" be a a fairly accurate translations of the following?

*Поздравляю с победой питерцев над Баварией!*


----------



## Grefsen

Grizlyk said:


> Actualy that frase doesnt seem to be wise, because that victory over Bayern is historic in any case. But not any victory of Zenit is historic.
> I guess, you need to choose:
> 
> Поздравляю с исторической победой Зенита.
> Поздравляю с потрясающей (феерической) победой над Баварией.



*Спасиб Grizlyk! * 

What would be the English translation of your second example?


----------



## Grefsen

Grizlyk said:


> Actualy that frase doesnt seem to be wise, because that victory over Bayern is historic in any case. But not any victory of Zenit is historic.



Would it be possible to be more specific and write in Russian "Congratulations on *the* historic victory that Zenit *had* over Bayern!!!"?


----------



## Grizlyk

Grefsen said:


> Would it be possible to be more specific and write in Russian "Congratulations on *the* historic victory that Zenit *had* over Bayern!!!"?


 
Yeah, I think its better.

Поздравляю с исторической победой Зенита, которую он одержал над Баварией.

Поздравляю с великолепной победой Зенита над Баварией, которую смело можно назвать исторической (эпохальной).


----------



## Grefsen

Would  the following be an acceptable way to write "Congratulations on the victory by the footballers of St. Petersburg!"?
*
Поздравляю с победой питерцев! *

How could I also write "Congratulations on the victory by the footballers of St. Petersburg  in the UEFA Cup?"

*Спасибо!*


----------



## Ptak

Grefsen said:


> Would the following be an acceptable way to write "Congratulations on the victory by the footballers of St. Petersburg!"?
> 
> *Поздравляю с победой питерцев! *


Yes, it's ok.




Grefsen said:


> How could I also write





Grefsen said:


> "Congratulations on the victory by the footballers of St. Petersburg in the UEFA Cup?"


*Поздравляю с победой питерцев в Кубке УЕФА!!!*

(Grefsen, thanks by the way  )


----------



## Etcetera

Grizlyk said:


> Поздравляю с исторической победой Зенита, которую он одержал над Баварией.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This phrase sounds rather weird to me. I would omit the которую он одержал clause, otherwise the sentence sounds in a somewhat non-native way. A native speaker will understand it perfectly, but wouldn't say such a phrase.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ptak

Etcetera said:


> This phrase sounds rather weird to me. I would omit the которую он одержал clause, otherwise the sentence sounds in a somewhat non-native way. A native speaker will understand it perfectly, but wouldn't say such a phrase.


Наши комментаторы могут и не такое сказануть.....


----------



## Etcetera

Ptak said:


> Наши комментаторы могут и не такое сказануть.....


Увы! Но это не означает, что надо следовать их примеру.


----------



## Ptak

Etcetera said:


> Увы! Но это не означает, что надо следовать их примеру.


Да, но просто они тоже "нэйтив спикеры", и это факт...
И кстати, данная фраза - просто образчик изящной словесности по сравнению с тем, ЧТО они могут сказать и говорят в эфире.


----------



## Etcetera

Ptak said:


> И кстати, данная фраза - просто образчик изящной словесности по сравнению с тем, ЧТО они могут сказать и говорят в эфире.


В эфире, при трансляции матча, можно сказать и не такое, конечно. В стрессовой ситуации многие люди думают не о грамматике. Но мы ведь говорим о нормативном употреблении.


----------



## Grizlyk

Etcetera said:


> Увы! Но это не означает, что надо следовать их примеру.


 
Что вам не нравится??? Я дал самый литературный вариант из всех, который собственно и нужен тому, кто пытается изучать русский. Почему именно такой вариант, - я пояснил на английском, поэтому опускать "которую он одержал" в полной грамотной форме речи - нельзя.

И, кстати, именно так ещё как говорят.

А сказать так, чтобы тебя русский понял - можно хоть одними инфинитивами глаголов и существительными без родов, чисел и падежей, и уж тем более, без предлогов и союзов.

А если хотят простой разговорный вариант - то это "с победой", и всё, остальное и так ясно.


----------



## Saluton

Ну вы навертели . Столько слов из-за простой фразы. Как угодно можно сказать. (Translation: need you have messed so much with this simple sentence?  One can put it any way.)


----------

